# Our friend Barb L is gone



## LadyCook61 (Dec 23, 2008)

I got a pm from her son Todd, that his mom passed away on Monday. 
http://www.monroenews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081223/OBITS/112239986
online condolences http://www.ruppfuneralhomeinc.com/
She will be deeply missed. 
LC

  There are some who mistakenly think Barbara L is the one gone, she is alive and currently posting.  The other woman was Barb L , who posted under Barb L and she had not posted in a long while before her passing.


----------



## Constance (Dec 23, 2008)

No! It can't be true!


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh how incredibly awful.....
I know I will miss her terribly also. What a great person. 
I don't know what to say.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 23, 2008)

No no no!!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 23, 2008)

very sad, especially this time of year.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow LC.  How terrible.  Please send our sympathies to her family.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's very sad to hear, I had wondered where she had gone to and why she wasn't posting anymore. I guess I must have missed news of her before this. 
Our prayers are with her family in this time.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 23, 2008)

Very sad news.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sorry, I am just sick. I'm sick for all the family. Her pain is gone and she is forever healthy and beautiful and she is now going to spend Christmas with Jesus. God Bless Barb L!! We will miss you sweet sweet lady!! If anyone is offended by my post, please, just look away.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 23, 2008)

May you all take comfort in the knowledge that she will live on in the hearts and minds of all that knew and loved her.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 23, 2008)

Omg, my condolences to the family.  Rest in peace Barb L.


----------



## GB (Dec 23, 2008)

I am very saddened to hear this. She will be very missed!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear this --- She will be missed!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 23, 2008)

sad..hugs to her family.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 23, 2008)

This is sad news, indeed.  She will be missed.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 23, 2008)

Loving thoughts and prayers are sent to her family.   I know the love and support of DC are with her family.  I've felt it.


----------



## QSis (Dec 23, 2008)

Ahhhh, Barb.  

Peace.

Lee


----------



## Hoot (Dec 23, 2008)

I an so sorry to hear of  this.   Thoughts and prayers to her family and friends.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 23, 2008)

jabbur said:


> Wow LC.  How terrible.  Please send our sympathies to her family.


If you follow the link LC has in her post it will allow you to send your condolence to the family
kadesma


----------



## homecook (Dec 23, 2008)

That is so sad! May peace and comfort come to those who loved her.

Barb


----------



## kadesma (Dec 23, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I got a pm from her son Todd, that his mom passed away on Monday.
> MonroeNews.com - The Monroe Evening News, Monroe, MI
> online condolences  New Page 1
> I am sitting here crying...
> LC


Thanks LC,
Todd wrote to me too, but I've been gone all day and then wasn't sure about how to get the whole thing up here..Tahank you for doing it..We all will miss her so much..If others follow the links you've put up it will direct them to an area where they can write a note to the family.
I just finished mine..I know they will be happy to hear from us
kadesma


----------



## deelady (Dec 23, 2008)

Peace be yours now dear Barb!! You will have a lasting impression on your DC family!! 

You will be greatly missed and often remembered!!

Deelady


----------



## Katie H (Dec 23, 2008)

I just posted on the funeral home site.  I'm so sorry Barb is not with us.  She asked me, not too long ago, for the directions to the Whirley Popper popcorn popper.  I sent them and she responded with a happy "thank you."

My heart is with her and her family.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 23, 2008)

My condolences go out to her family.


----------



## Toots (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm really sorry (and surprised) to hear this.  Barb L was a wonderful lady, I always enjoyed her posts and advice here.


----------



## Mama (Dec 23, 2008)

How very sad.  My thoughts and prayers are going out to her family in their time of need.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 23, 2008)

I just left my note to the family.  Barb was such an encouragement to me while I was going through my health concerns and I considered her a very close friend.  I will miss her very much as I know we all will.  I will go now and have my little cry and say a prayer for all those she left behind.


----------



## middie (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my. I'm in shock. I really don't know what to say except for how very sorry I am for the family. She was a great woman who was very well loved by us all. She will be greatly missed. I'll be crying as I light a candle for her.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 23, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I'm sorry, I am just sick. I'm sick for all the family. Her pain is gone and she is forever healthy and beautiful and she is now going to spend Christmas with Jesus. God Bless Barb L!! We will miss you sweet sweet lady!! If anyone is offended by my post, please, just look away.


How could anyone be offended.  Indeed, I echo your words.  Barb L. was a valued friend.  I expect there is great rejoicing where she is now.  She is with those she loved who went before her. There is a great reunion.  We will all be there someday.  I only hope that we live our lives as graciously as did Barb.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## sattie (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sadden.... I'm soooo sorry Todd.


----------



## B'sgirl (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't believe it! I loved Barbara!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 23, 2008)

My heart is breaking for Barb's family...


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 23, 2008)

so sad.  and especially hard for her family at this holiday time.

Condolences to them, and to us, too. 

Rest in peace, Barb L.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear of Barb's passing. I just left my message for her family in the hopes it will give them some comfort knowing how much their mother is loved and how far reaching her kindness and warmth was. I don't know how old her grandchildren are but my heart goes out to them, too, as well as her children. It will be a rough Christmas for them.


----------



## dave the baker (Dec 24, 2008)

Our hearts go out to her family and her host of friends.  I am proud to have been one of them.  Rest, Barb.  Amen


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know.  I am so sad.  Barb was a wonderful person.  We had hoped to visit her while on our trip, but they were on vacation in their RV as we were going through her town.  She will definitely be missed.

Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 24, 2008)

Barb L. will be missed so deeply she is like family to us all. Todd we will be praying for all of you at this time and our hearts will be heavy too, please remember we are here for you all too.
James


----------



## miniman (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news. Prayers & thoughts with her family


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am sorry to hear this. May the lord be with her and her family in this time.

Please accept my condolences.

AC


----------



## Toddfeldt (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you all so much!!! I know my my loved you all so very much, my family wishes all of yours a Merry Christmas and a Happy New year


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 24, 2008)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Miss Barbara's Family}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## radhuni (Dec 24, 2008)

Very sad news before Christmas.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 24, 2008)

i don't know what to say. 

she was one of us; a friend. barbel, if you're reading this, know that you will be missed. 

my condolences go out to her family.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 24, 2008)

Dear Barb L ;

I hurt for your family's loss, for OUR loss........

..........You have all the answers now.............

LT


----------



## simplicity (Dec 24, 2008)

Todd, my sincere condolences to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 24, 2008)

My condolences. I know her love for her family will live on through them.


----------



## letscook (Dec 24, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 24, 2008)

my condolences ../...


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 24, 2008)

My condolences to the family and may Barb rest in peace.


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, what to say...  She will be missed.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 24, 2008)

How very sad. My sympathies to her family


----------



## Alix (Dec 24, 2008)

I have such a lump in my throat. Be at peace Barb. Todd and family, we grieve with you, she was a lovely lady in every sense of the word.


----------



## The Z (Dec 24, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Barb.  It's always tremendously sad to lose one of our own.  I valued her input immensely. 

Not to make light, or mean disrespect, but:
*"As I experience certain sensory input patterns my mental pathways become accustomed to them. The inputs eventually are anticipated and even 'missed' when absent." ~ Data (ST-TNG), on friendship*


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 24, 2008)

Todd, James (Maidrite) and I both lost our mothers at Christmas time.  We have learned not to hate Christmas, but to cherish it even more as we remember how special our moms made Christmas every year.  This will be a very difficult Christmas for your family, but I pray that future Christmases bring back cherished memories of your mom.  I will continue to pray for you and your family as you go through this difficult time.

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 24, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Todd, James (Maidrite) and I both lost our mothers at Christmas time.  We have learned not to hate Christmas, but to cherish it even more as we remember how special our moms made Christmas every year.  This will be a very difficult Christmas for your family, but I pray that future Christmases bring back cherished memories of your mom.  I will continue to pray for you and your family as you go through this difficult time.
> 
> Barbara


So true, Barbara. My father died early Christmas morning 4 years ago and we just didn't have Christmas until a week later that year because I couldn't face it. But with a lot of effort, we were able to celebrate Christmas the next year by making a special part of the day just to talk about him and share memories of him. Thankfully, Fisher was only 3 then and helped us to find the joy in the season.

If you need a place to talk about your mom or just a safe place to "let go", Todd, there are a lot of ready ears and open hearts here for you.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 24, 2008)

My condolences to Todd and his family.  Barb will be sorely missed by myself and others.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of Barb's death. She was always sweet and positive and seemed like a fun-loving person. My condolences to her family.


----------



## VickiQ (Dec 26, 2008)

Sending much love and energy to Barb L's family and to our family here at DC who will feel her loss deeply.May we all feel comfort in knowing she will live on in our hearts and thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 28, 2008)

wow such sad news.  I only got to know her for a little bit.  She will be missed.  My Condolences


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 28, 2008)

My condolences to the family.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 28, 2008)

very sad, sent message to family


----------



## corazon (Dec 28, 2008)

My sympathies to her family.  She was such a wonderful addition to our community.  She will be missed.


----------



## blissful (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry, God Bless, ~Bliss


----------



## Douzer77 (Dec 29, 2008)

May she rest in peace, she was truely a joy.

T xxx


----------



## cara (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm so sory to hear.. she always was a joyful spot at DC.... We'll miss her hearty character..
may she find her peace...

My sympathy to her family...


----------



## pot clanger (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry... for Barbs' family online and off.... I'm stunned - I feel so selfish, worrying about my dog and her cancer...  it's all a lesson that we should hold loved ones closer and enjoy every moment we have together...  peace and blessings to All


----------



## licia (Dec 31, 2008)

My condolences to the family. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Glorie (Dec 31, 2008)

OMG, and she was the first one to welcome me here....
Prayers of comfort and blessings to all who were touched by her - especially her family


----------



## LT72884 (Jan 2, 2009)

oh man. im sorry. prayers and thoughts for the family.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 2, 2009)

May she be at peace ... my sympathies to your family, Todd.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 4, 2009)

I am sorry to read this and sorry that I am only just reading it.  Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, have I avoided this one, missing my little brother and mother more at this time of year. And worrying about my dad.....
Be with each other and be comforted in the knowing she was with all of you, and that you will miss her.

Blessings to you and your family............


----------



## Barbara (Jan 4, 2009)

So sorry to learn of Barb's passing. so tough for her family. my prayers go to her family.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 4, 2009)

Barb's first welcomes to me was a comment on our shared love of mince pie at Christmas.... 
I made one in her memory to go with Christmas dinner. Out off the little box of condensed stuff just like we talked about. THe only kind!!! 
 
Miss ya my friend.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 4, 2009)

suziquzie said:


> Barb's first welcomes to me was a comment on our shared love of mince pie at Christmas....
> I made one in her memory to go with Christmas dinner. Out off the little box of condensed stuff just like we talked about. THe only kind!!!
> 
> Miss ya my friend.


That's so nice!  I know Barb would appreciate what you did in her memory!

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 5, 2009)

My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## cara (Jan 12, 2009)

I miss her...
Barb, you wont be forgotten... 



> And at night you will look up at the stars. Where I live everything is so small that I cannot show you where my star is to be found. It is better, like that. My star will just be one of the stars, for you. And so you will love to watch all the stars in the heavens... they will all be your friends


The Little Prince 
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 15, 2009)

I wish I could do something to ease your pain. Praying for you and hoping God gives you the strength to get thru this.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

my heart aches....too many wonderful people in the last few years.........


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Barb's passing. My thoughts and prayers go out to her family. JoAnn


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Oh, have I avoided this one, missing my little brother and mother more at this time of year. And worrying about my dad.....
> Be with each other and be comforted in the knowing she was with all of you, and that you will miss her.
> 
> Blessings to you and your family............



 big bear hugs to you and your family....tears included..........I'm so.so very sorry.......


----------

